# Laguna 14/12 vibration issues fixed



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I certainly would not report that the problem is solved with just one saw purchased. Not all saws have the problem, you probably got lucky.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a picture of the Laguna 14suv.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with putty, a single sample inspection is not adequate to say if a problem is resolved. That being said, I purchased my 14/12 in Feb of 2014. I have not had any vibration problems whatsoever. I REALLY like this bandsw.


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

OK, a single sample inspection may not prove anything. All I was trying to do is point out that my single unit is perfect as far as vibration goes. I don't have the resources or time to try out many units. But I have heard 2-3 complain that there has been a problem with vibration. I don't have that complaint.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Greatview- enjoy your product. I clearly understood what you were trying to convey.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine is vibration free as well.
Very nice saw. My only big complaint is the table being mounted to sheet metal!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Desert, the title of his post said "vibration issues fixed" How could he state that if he never had the issues with his saw. His post should say I got a good one!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Putty- I just re-read his post and there is nothing about "vibration issues fixed" in the title. Into the review he makes statements about vibration issues that were posted. OK. Ahhh! but his last statement " It looks as if Laguna solved whatever problems they might have had." This is a falacy in logic. But it was just to let us know that his 14/12 was OK. Then he goes on to add some useful information… As how I read it.
I am new to this site, what I see is that there are a lot of woodworking consumers who get a "hit". Do we discount the "whole" company? What I look for is how I did or others rectify the issue. Believe me I remember the days when you couldn't talk to Porter Cable or Delta rep, no 800#, no phone number, NO COMPUTER. 
Therfore, read reviews, research the product, check out the return policy….
AND most importantly - Let the Buyer Beware


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Some of you are a bit picky. I was simply trying to be helpful. You've probably seen the last of my reviews!


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Seriously people, this is a web site for woodworkers, not a court of law. If you find issue with the content of a review, store it mentally and move on, you didn't pay for the review. I read all reviews and take what I can from them and make a decision, just like I'd hope everyone else does. If you think this review was amiss, then dismiss and move on.

Tom was obviously trying to be helpful to others, not trying to lure them into buying a machine that may or may not have issues.

I'm glad you got a good one Tom, now go cut some wood on it and post some awesome projects.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Greatview, I apologize if what I said came across as being condescending, it wasn't meant to sound that way. Lots of times the "titles" or whatever you want to call them come up in google searches. This could be cause confusion based on what you were actually saying. It really isn't a big deal.

Scott, take a does of your own medicine. If you dont like responses, take a chill pill and move on. You're response has more of an arrogant tone than anyone else on this review. This comment I do not apologize for.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

Every time I use this saw (post vibration fix) it impresses me. I finally got it to slow down a bit resawing a 9 inch slab of hard maple the other day. The cut was fantastic and it allowed me to do my first book matched table top. I remain very impressed overall with this saw (except I am a bit tired of hitting my head on the light that I got for "free").


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Seriously people, this is a web site for woodworkers, not a court of law. If you find issue with the content of a review, store it mentally and move on, you didn t pay for the review. I read all reviews and take what I can from them and make a decision, just like I d hope everyone else does. If you think this review was amiss, then dismiss and move on.
> 
> Tom was obviously trying to be helpful to others, not trying to lure them into buying a machine that may or may not have issues.
> 
> ...


Totally Agree Scott.

Tom: " I was simply trying to be helpful. You've probably seen the last of my reviews!" That's unfortunate Tom. I hope it's not your last one.

Your 1995 Days on here beats the Hell out of some Newbie with 52 Days and is really not making a lot of sense with his Posting here.

Thanks for the Review Tom. I appreciated it!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rick- would you care to describe "some Newbie" ?


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,
I had vibrations issues when I received mine about 2 months ago.
They send me a me set of tires, big improvements. But having never seen a similar machine running, wasn't able to confirm the problem was solved 100%.
The Laguna rep here in Montréal called me about a week ago. It seems that one of the moulds producing the tires had a defect. They shipped me another set of tires that I will install tomorrow.
Hopefull that will explain why Tom's say is fine.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Installed new tires.
Slight improvement.
That means the first replacement pair they sent were not bad at all.
This second replacement pair is slightly better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I truly hope that you get it to you satifaction. I would Google or contact Alex Snodgrass from Carter. Snodgrass explains a lot on band saws (his YTUBE vids made for Carter)


----------

